# They have arrived ..............



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey tabitha.......never mind a picture of the corals grab one of him lol 
Very nice looking young man and very tall..................
(no offence constantine)
Oh i like this kind of shopping stress free........
Makes me want to make another order NOW ,but ill give hubby 4 weeks rest lol
i took a quick look but will wait till hubby gets home as i cant reach the rock for the 20gl
Nice surprise in his picks for me 
1kenya tree very big
1frogspawn very big 
1green sclymia (always wanted one by the way lol)
1 multi zoo;s 
1 orange dot zoo's
1 yellow featherduster.


i think next time ill just let him pick all for me , he did a great job picking the rest 4 me .

I really hope everything goes well , but i have a feeling it will everything looks awesome now .
poor hubby  
next month i may be getting a african grey and more corals !
OMG im insane !

ill get the little tank set up and get my friends camera 


oh and i forgot i am doing a trade ..... for a 40 gl full set up livestock and all for a toy poodle puppy from karmas litter when she has them ,im excited about that too(no hurry to push them puppies out now karma lol)

where you find this place tabitha?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pictures!!!

Hubby and I are going to GUELPH to pick up some live rock tomorrow then to Constantine's to look/buy corals, I'll ask him what he brought you.

I found him on AquariumPros.ca



blossom112 said:


> Hey tabitha.......never mind a picture of the corals grab one of him lol
> Very nice looking young man and very tall..................
> (no offence constantine)
> Oh i like this kind of shopping stress free........
> ...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG ..................
I was inspired to finally get the 20 gl going ,and took rock from the 90gl and in the process i saw a spider grrrr ,even after all this time .
So we started at 9pm ,i scrubbed the rock in sw and thaught i could break it (yeh right) .
For now i put the new stuff in and wait to put the other stuff in (the fish are confused.
The tree was droopy but with lights on and sitting still its rising .
zoo's are just starting to open 
the donut is huge omg but beautiful.
featherduster is awesome 
and just waiting on the frogspawn .
i got a limpid hitchicker and am pleased with it i like those and with any luck it will mate with the other one i have lol
Everything is just soooo BIG i will eventualy have to cut them up lol
hard to place such big peices in 20gl no room for powerhead ,will have to figure something out .
but it looks great !!!!!!
woohooo so nice to finally get it looking good again !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Will i ever get any sleep tonight probably not!!!!
After setting up the tank i was playing with the new parrot omg she's a joker i hated to put her down but wanted to night view the new stuff jusat AWESOME!
lotsa of white brittle stars and critters.
The most beautifull thing hidden in my orange zoo's when i flashed my led flashlight i saw blue glowy thread like strings and upon closer inspection ,it is some sort of featherduster worm ,it is so beautifull i hope i get lots!
We have orderd a pizza its gonna be a long night


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Go big or go home eh Blossom? LOL!

Last night after picking up 2 tiny clown gobies and 2 sexy shrimp from BA's Scarborough, TheDogFather and I moved furniture and cleaned the 20g in anticipation for today. It looks like a bomb hit our living room!

BTW, have you ever used Purple-up?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hahaha i hear you on the mess and my father-in-law is coming today grrrrr.........
im soooo tired and now i have to clean?.
and now i have to move stuff around lol
and mail him with questions.
that donut thing is so weird its cool .

ok after pondering what purple-up was ...........im laughing


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO
I have found my new bestest friend .
So here i am watching my new corals (night viewing again)
i see this thing i think is a neudi (whick was ok by me )
upon closer inspection about 2 hours ,i notice an opening and this thing is opening omg i need to get the attachment fot the camera .
its not a rock the orange zoo's are on nope ,ITS A CLAM woohoooo
I so want to make another order now!
(not sure hubby will like you tho lol)
Now i cant wait to get the new tanks a fill em up 

now dont be charging me extra for that clam lmao


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Get thee a camera NOW!!! I want to see pics of your clam. 

Constantine had small stunning crocea yesterday, I WANT ONE!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

omg i just love the new stuff !
Welllllll tab what did you get im dying to hear and see .
I may have 90 gl sold to a fellow member here ,would be awesome to have another salty here to share with


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I got an octobubble, he also gave us 5 gallons of old water to kick start our new 20g  Super nice guy & great prices! He has a burgundy zoa I've got my eye on too, I just have to scrape up $20 more bux!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i need an intervention ,getting sweats and anxiety just sooo want to place another order ,but wont have the room till i get the new tanks grrrrrr
This hobby is awesome and terrible at the same time ,its like i want i want i want lol
poor hubby between parrots and SW corals ,i want to give him a break but its so hard.
Maybe we can go splits on that tabitha ..........aruggg see there i go spending more lol 
I cant go splits for at leaast 3 weeks lol i made a promise(knew i shouldnt have)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to have all the tanks linked to the same refugium? You should check out other people's set-ups for ideas.  BTW, are you going to have fish or just frags?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

one tank has to be fish only because the clarkii's are pulling the heads off my featherdusters that i love so much so thats the reason i need 2 40 gl tanks so then ill have 2 for corals and 1 fish only .
I really hate getting rid of pets and i like their color so ill work it this way lol


----------

